

Ask HN: Want to fix science publishing? - jmnicholson

Hi. I am a scientist finishing my PhD in Cell Biology (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scholar.google.com&#x2F;citations?user=PEOoXukAAAAJ&amp;hl=en).  I am also the founder of The Winnower (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thewinnower.com&#x2F;), a DIY science publishing platform I launched last May.  I have many great ideas on how to move scientific publishing forward towards more transparency and accessibility but I am a non-technical founder with no easy way to implement them.  I have since the inception of The Winnower been paying devs to work part time on growing&#x2F;maintaining The Winnower.  This is less than ideal and I am looking for someone who really wants to fix science publishing.<p>If you are that person, please let me know so we can talk! jnicholson@thewinnower.com
======
ppeiris
Hi, I am finishing my PhD in astrophysics and also working as a software
engineer. I also co founded a company (yes I am a technical cofounder as
well). I have similar thoughts about scientific publishing. Even journals
where highly values places you can publish has significant impact on your
carrier. Often I use [http://arxiv.org/](http://arxiv.org/) and but the
functionalities are very limited. I also use
[http://www.mendeley.com/](http://www.mendeley.com/) to manage my papers. I
honestly believe somebody need to do some work on this space to make this
process more efficient and unify many fields who has their own places to post
papers. Let me know what you think, I am interested in talking to you further
about this idea. you can email me at peiris.prabath at gmail.com

~~~
jmnicholson
Will email you! Thanks for responding.

